# SHARP + PS3 don't play nice. Please assist.



## WhiteCrane

Hey all, I am having some trouble. Just bought a 42" SHARP LCD (not aquos) HDTV. PS3 is connected via a $7.00 HDMI cable. I always figured since HDMI is digital, quality of the wire is not important.

Everything works fine on 720p and 1080i, but as soon as I tell the PS3 to output 1080*p*, I get screen flicker, then it all goes black and I get the signal unsupported message. The TV, is indeed 1080p capable. Sometimes the TV refuses to display anything at all, other times i get a decent picture with RARE flicker (like one black spell every 15mins lasting so briefly i thought i was blinking.) Weird right?

So I'm running 1080i now and its mint... but what should I do to get 1080p working? Is the TV bad, or should I try a new cable? I can return the TV for 12 days from now.

Also if the console is outputting 1080i and then I scale it up on settings to 1080p, it seems to work ok. But after I save and start up a boot in 1080p, we have problems.


----------



## windfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteCrane*
> 
> Hey all, I am having some trouble. Just bought a 42" SHARP LCD (not aquos) HDTV. PS3 is connected via a $7.00 HDMI cable. I always figured since *HDMI* is digital, *quality of the wire* is not important.
> Everything works fine on 720p and 1080i, but as soon as I tell the PS3 to output 1080*p*, I get screen flicker, then it all goes black and I get the signal unsupported message. The TV, is indeed 1080p capable. Sometimes the TV refuses to display anything at all, other times i get a decent picture with RARE flicker (like one black spell every 15mins lasting so briefly i thought i was blinking.) Weird right?
> So I'm running 1080i now and its mint... but what should I do to get 1080p working? Is the TV bad, or should I try a new cable? I can return the TV for 12 days from now.
> Also if the console is outputting 1080i and then I scale it up on settings to 1080p, it seems to work ok. But after I save and start up a boot in 1080p, we have problems.


Check the HDMI cable and make sure it is not Standard Speed but High Speed.

Standard Speed is good up to 1080i and 720p. High Speed is good for 1080p.

This might or might not be the cause but do this measure to eliminate this possible source of problem.

Reference:

http://www.hdmi.org/manufacturer/hdmi_1_4/finding_right_cable.aspx


----------



## darkcloud643

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *windfire*
> 
> Check the HDMI cable and make sure it is not Standard Speed but High Speed.
> Standard Speed is good up to 1080i and 720p. High Speed is good for 1080p.
> 
> This might or might not be the cause but do this measure to eliminate this possible source of problem.
> 
> Reference:
> http://www.hdmi.org/manufacturer/hdmi_1_4/finding_right_cable.aspx


I doubt it's the HDMI cable. (no offense)

Reset your PS3 or at least go under your PS3 settings under the video output. On your ps3 you can select what output format you allow etc. Maybe 1080p isn't selected? However, if you just reset your ps3 it should just go to the default settings (and work). Hold the power button until you hear the extra beep.

Go under your TV settings and see if there's anything like that in their interface.

Double check to make sure the TV supports 1080p.

If it does, by default it should be fine. I'd check the PS3 (personal experience).

Hope this helps.


----------



## cravinmild

My hdmi cable transfers at 15.8gb/s a three foot cable cost me $28 plus tax. I have no issues with speed transfer. A slow cable will/can manifest in lag, corruption, artifacts, not work out right. You also get what you pay for, not that your transfer speed is to low but there may be issues with the cable itself, you cant expect alot of quality control with a $7 cable. Buy another cheapy and see if the problem goes away, just may be a defective cable.

As mentioned reset the ps3 and also try another source, you may have issues at the input termanial of the tv itself.


----------



## WhiteCrane

My cheap component cables have no problem outputing 1080p from my Xbox 360.

Again, the ps3 IS SET to display 1080p. I thought I made that clear. I was getting occasional black flicker and unsupported video messagss, only at boot when the console was booting Already on 1080p. But if I start in 1080i and then tell ps3 to go to 1080p its fine ... weird.

On a 42" screen can I even see a diff between I and P? Its an LCD after all.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk


----------



## darkcloud643

1080i - interlaced 1080p - progressive. The difference is how the image is displayed on the screen.
Basically interlaced flashes two images (odd and even) quickly and we perceive the effect as a normal video. Progressive is just one solid image and runs at whatever frame rate the original video specifies. (progressive is better)

#1

#2


----------



## WhiteCrane

Thank you. Remember, my TV is not a CRT. It's an LCD

I already knew the difference between progressive scan and interlaced, but it was thoguhtful of you to explain it to me. I apreciate all your help.

It is also my understanding that any LCD screen is not capabl;e of actual interlacing a picture and takes the 1080i signal, and then produces ONE image on the screen. It can not fill every other pixel, go back and then get the others. It behaves the same exact way as it would if it was getting a 1080p signal. LCD TVs need to fill all the pixels sequentially. They lack the ability to do an odd / even pass. this is good for me, the user as I probably get 1080p quality video, from a 1080i source.

Theoretically, what could be causing my TV to tell me the video format is not supported when it is sent an actual 1080p signal from the PS3? If the PS3 is booted and already set to 1080p, i get a picture for 20-3 seconds, then black. THEN i get "unsupported format"

If I boot the PS3 in ANY setting other than 1080p, *it works fine.*, Then I tell PS3 to switch from other format to 1080p, and it works PERFECT, 99% of the time. Once every 15-20 mins the screen goes lack for an instant. I was convinvced I was just blinking at first, it was so minor.

If the HDMI cable is bad, I am inclined to say it will eb bad 100% of the time, no?


----------



## darkcloud643

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteCrane*
> 
> Thank you. Remember, my TV is not a CRT. It's an LCD
> I already knew the difference between progressive scan and interlaced, but it was thoguhtful of you to explain it to me. I apreciate all your help.
> It is also my understanding that any LCD screen is not capabl;e of actual interlacing a picture and takes the 1080i signal, and then produces ONE image on the screen. It can not fill every other pixel, go back and then get the others. It behaves the same exact way as it would if it was getting a 1080p signal. LCD TVs need to fill all the pixels sequentially. They lack the ability to do an odd / even pass. this is good for me, the user as I probably get 1080p quality video, from a 1080i source.
> Theoretically, what could be causing my TV to tell me the video format is not supported when it is sent an actual 1080p signal from the PS3? If the PS3 is booted and already set to 1080p, i get a picture for 20-3 seconds, then black. THEN i get "unsupported format"
> If I boot the PS3 in ANY setting other than 1080p, *it works fine.*, Then I tell PS3 to switch from other format to 1080p, and it works PERFECT, 99% of the time. Once every 15-20 mins the screen goes lack for an instant. I was convinvced I was just blinking at first, it was so minor.
> If the HDMI cable is bad, I am inclined to say it will eb bad 100% of the time, no?


agreed. Sadly, resolving the issue further is outside my knowledge of TV's and PS3's.

I really don't think it's the cable, but it wouldnt hurt to try if you have an extra one somewhere. My only other suggestion is just try other things for the sake of eliminating that it could be the problem: ie. reset the ps3, try a different input, change the hdmi port its plugged in at, etc.

Sorry I can't be of any further help.


----------



## BIGJOEJGDE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteCrane*
> 
> Hey all, I am having some trouble. Just bought a 42" SHARP LCD (not aquos) HDTV. PS3 is connected via a $7.00 HDMI cable. I always figured since HDMI is digital, quality of the wire is not important.
> Everything works fine on 720p and 1080i, but as soon as I tell the PS3 to output 1080*p*, I get screen flicker, then it all goes black and I get the signal unsupported message. The TV, is indeed 1080p capable. Sometimes the TV refuses to display anything at all, other times i get a decent picture with RARE flicker (like one black spell every 15mins lasting so briefly i thought i was blinking.) Weird right?
> So I'm running 1080i now and its mint... but what should I do to get 1080p working? Is the TV bad, or should I try a new cable? I can return the TV for 12 days from now.
> Also if the console is outputting 1080i and then I scale it up on settings to 1080p, it seems to work ok. But after I save and start up a boot in 1080p, we have problems.


When i updated the firmware on my TOSHIBA 42TL515U i now get random screen flicker,but only flickers when connected to PS3..I read something about the firmware isn't meant for Nvidia card or something like that,so maybe the firmware on your tv is the culprit or maybe not


----------



## chrisguitar

Well you still have warranty on your tv? return it while you can.

then if the problem still persists get a new high quality hdmi cable.


----------



## Captain318

I had this issue with my PS3 and a Samsung LCD and it turned out both HDMI ports on the set are not the same. One, is HDMI PC and the other isn't. If I input to the PC HDMI I get all kinds of issues with the PlayStation.


----------



## Maxxa

My aquos has no issues at all so I would imagine your TV shouldn't be far off... I would do a hard reset on the PS3 (hold you finger on the power button for 10-15 seconds) and double check your connections and input lables. If you still come up with the same issues return the T.V.. If this was a known common issue you proabably would have found a solution by now.


----------



## WhiteCrane

I've been using 1080i since its my understanding I can't see a difference between interlaced and program scan on a 42" screen. I'd need a much larger screen.

Also, I thought LCD tech incapable of rendering a true interlaced picture.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk


----------

